# 2007 R.e.d. tantrum helmet question



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone know if the 2007 R.e.d. Tantrum helmet is compatible with the Audex ear pads that R.e.d. sells? Got the helmet handed down to me so I have no idea about that feature. Looking at the ear flaps that are currently on the helmet, I couldn't figure out where they come off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes it is. If you are getting a RED audex system, I would highly recommend shelling out the little bit of extra cash for the Subwoofer Audex system. It is higher quality than the standard and has skull candy skull crusher speakers. Sound quality is excellent. Congrats on getting a great helmet for free! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok. I looked at the manufacture date on my helmet. It says Dec. 2005. So, maybe its a 2006 model helmet. I still can't figure out how the ear pads come off. Do I just have to pull hard?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

They should pull right out. There is a plastic pieace on the end of them that slides up into the slot of the helmet. The back of the ear piece liner velcros on the back of the helmet. You just have to pull on the ear pieces (not the straps but the liner), and then unvelcro the rest of it. Should come right out. I haven't messed with the 05-06 helmets but they should use the same system.


----------

